# Fly rod suggestions



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

I have $400.00 in gift certs that I plan on spending at I Fly The Angler's Edge this week. Any suggestions for a good 8-wt in that range. My last was a Thomas & Thomas. I realy liked that rod - but I don't think $400.00 will get me there. 

Caveman


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

If they carry Temple Fork Outfitters look at the TiCr X 8wt. Just got one last week and it feels great.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Loomis GL3, St Croix, TFO, maybe even Scott should all be under $400 and are all great rods. I really like my St Croix rods. I think Sage has released some rods for under $400 but I dont know if they are fast enough for saltwater.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

A call to Cabelas in Buda (512 295 1100) will show you how to combo a top o' the line 8 wt TFO with a good reel filled with backing and a good fly line and have enough left over for supper at the Cracker Barrel next door. Ask for R W Spencer. Tight lines...


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thanks*

I'm leaning towards G-loomis. I have several G. Loomis baitcast rods (GLX) models and they have been more than good to me. Can't swing the $ for the GLX series fly rod though. Opinions on the GL3???

Kyle


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

Simply one of the best blanks in existence....I think you'll do well to get only the rod with the amount you want to spend. You won't regret the expense tho...tight lines...


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I love the GL3....fantastic rod!


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*G. Loomis vs. TFO*

I have $450.00 to spend - should I buy the

G. Loomis GL3 @ +/- $360.00 
+ fly line, leaders and a fly or two and use the cheap fly reel for the time being

OR

TFO TiCr X @ +/- $250.00
+ a $100.00 newreel, backing, flyline, leadres and a fly or two

Keep in mind that I have never cast either rod - My last was a $600.00 Thomas and Thomas. I could buy a new reel $300.00 reel in a month or two.

Here is the question for those that might have experience with the GL3 and the TFO TiCr X - is the G.Loomis woth the extra cash?

My guess is that it is.

Kyle


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Get The Gl3 .... If You Look At The Specs The Gl3 Is Faster Than The Glx. I Am A Huge Fan Of Loomis Rods!! I Have A Glx 8wt . I Also Like The G-loomis X-peder ? Program . They Can Ship You A New Rod Within Two Days Of Breakage(i Know That All Too Well) The Only Down Side Is That Loomis Rods Are Known To Be Brittle!!


----------



## Caveman (Jul 21, 2004)

*Got it*

Purchased the G Loomis 8wt and an Okuma reel today. Thanks for the suggestions.

Kyle


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Great choice! Well done.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

Let Me Know If You Need To Break Your New Outfit. I Live In Rockprt. I Run A Hellsbay .. Always Looking For Someone To Pole Around. My Girlfriend Doesnt Like To Sight Fish. ... Just Read And Tan.. Boring!!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Which Okuma reel did you get? I too am looking into getting a a 8/9 wt setup but being new to the flyfishing deal I am trying to do a lot of research. I looked at a Okuma Integrity today at Gander Mt. Thinking of pairing it with a St. Croix P908.4 9' 8 wt. rod. Primarily for wading the Lower Laguna kind of deal. Any input or help is appreciated.



Caveman said:


> Purchased the G Loomis 8wt and an Okuma reel today. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Kyle


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Also, what is the difference with the Reign series of rods from St. Croix. ?? It felt a little stiffer or with not as fast a taper.


----------

